# Entendiendo los Filtros Activos Linkwitz-Riley



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy les traigo otro artículo que escribí hace un tiempo y que tampoco publiqué . La idea de este tema es presentar y entender "el por qué" de los filtros Linkwitz-Riley. La información de este tema está basada en las publicaciones del Ing. S. Linkwitz en la AES hace mucho tiempo (allá por 1978) y si bien esto que presento es un análisis "personal" del tema, la mayoría de las imágenes están tomadas de dichas publicaciones. Por eso, debe quedar claro que la mayoría de la información presentada tiene el copyright de S. Linkwitz y R. Riley (QEPD) y yo me he limitado a presentar sus estudios en idioma español y con el agregado de algunas cosas que hacen las empresas para lograr efectos similares a los de estos filtros y correcciones.

Espero que les sea de utilidad 

*Entendiendo los Filtros Activos Linkwitz-Riley*​ 
*Introducción*
  El uso de filtros activos para la asignación de rangos de frecuencias específicos a cada uno de los altavoces de un sistema de audio es una técnica de larga data, y que en estos últimos tiempos se ha transformado en una práctica bastante común en virtud de la disponibilidad de sistemas de audio de alta calidad y precio relativamente reducido.
  El uso de filtrado activo en los altavoces – también llamado _multiamplificación_ - consiste en utilizar amplificadores de audio independientes para cada altavoz y alimentar cada uno de ellos con un rango de frecuencias diferentes y adecuado al tipo de altavoz en cuestión. De esta manera, un sistema de altavoces de dos vías (midwoofer y tweeter) y dos canales requerirá un total de cuatro amplificadores (o dos amplificadores estéreo), utilizando dos de ellos para excitar a cada midwoofer y otros dos para excitar a cada tweeter, todos ellos conectados en forma *directa* y sin componentes pasivos intermedios. La Figura 1 muestra un esquema detallado de esta disposición.
​ *Figura 1: *Sistema bi-amplificado (solo se muestra un canal)
​  Resulta claro que cada amplificador solo debe operar sobre un rango de frecuencia bastante limitado, como por ejemplo – y en el caso que nos ocupa – de 30Hz a 3kHz para los mid/woofer y de 3kHz a 20kHz para los tweeters. En la Fig. 1, la misión de separar estos rangos de frecuencias para dirigirlos al amplificador correspondiente está a cargo del bloque llamado *Crossover Activo*, que en este caso produce un filtrado de tipo pasa-bajos que vá dirigido a los mid/woofers, y un filtrado de tipo pasa-altos que va dirigido a los tweeters.

  Las ventajas de este técnica de filtrado y amplificación en contraste con la técnica clásica de filtrado pasivo a la salida de un único amplificador, escapan al contexto de este artículo, pero puede consultarse sobre ellas en http://sound.westhost.com/bi-amp.htm y en muchas otras páginas de la web.

*Análisis de los mecanismos de filtrado*
  La teoría electrónica permite analizar y predecir la operación de numerosos tipos de filtros como componentes destinados a limitar el rango de frecuencias que atraviesan un sistema. El análisis y diseño de filtros activos y pasivos tiene una larga y fructífera historia que también ha permitido el establecimiento de ciertas topologías que han dado origen a “familias” de filtros con características distintivas perfectamente especificadas. Tal es así que en la actualidad se conocen los filtros de _Bessel_, de _Butterworth_, de _Tchebischev_ y muchos otras cuyo campo de aplicación excede ampliamente el contenido de este artículo. Si se desea profundizar en este aspecto, en http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filtro_activo es posible encontrar numerosos enlaces a la teoría y detalles de cada tipo de filtro. Sin embargo, es importante destacar que los filtros mas usados en el proceso de multiamplificación desde sus comienzos han sido aquellos denominados _Butterworth_ y _Bessel_.

  Los primeros se han usado por su característica distintiva de tener una respuesta en frecuencia máximamente plana, lo que permite que no se altere la amplitud de ninguna de aquellas frecuencias comprendidas dentro de la banda pasante, y por ende, se tiene una reproducción fiel del sonido en lo que a amplitudes se refiere. Los segundos han sido usados en forma menos frecuente, pero se caracterizan por tener una respuesta impulsiva óptima, lo que les permite obtener – al menos en teoría - una excelente reproducción de los transitorios sonoros. Las siguientes figuras muestran las características de respuesta en frecuencia y respuesta impulsiva de cada uno de estos tipos de filtros.
 *Figura 2: *Respuesta en frecuencia de los filtros Butterworth (3) y Bessel (2)​ 
 *Figura 3: *Respuesta al escalón unitario de los filtros Butterworth (3) y Bessel (2)​ 
  Durante muchos años, estos tipos de filtros fueron los preferidos para sistemas de multiamplificación, ya que su teoría y mecanismo de diseño eran ampliamente conocidos y de fácil aplicación y entendimiento. Sin embargo, con el correr del tiempo, se hizo evidente una seria limitación inherente al mecanismo de elección de los filtros activos para multiamplificación, y esta fué que solo se tenían en cuenta las características temporales y frecuenciales de las señales eléctricas filtradas, amplificadas y reproducidas por los altavoces, pero nunca se consideraron los efectos de estas señales sobre los altavoces, su posición física en un baffle, su mecanismo de radiación al espacio y la presencia de otros altavoces en el mismo baffle. De esta forma, si bien desde el punto de vista eléctrico estos filtros eran una excelente solución, desde el punto de vista acústico su excelencia no era tal, ya que se despreciaban muchos efectos físicos producidos por las ondas sonoras luego que abandonaban la superficie de radiación, en el cono o domo del altavoz.
  El primero en investigar estos efectos fue el Ing. Sigfried Linkwitz, quien se desempeñaba en proyectos relacionados con microondas en la empresa Hewlett-Packard en California. El Sr. Linkwitz tiene un aprecio muy particular por la reproducción fiel del sonido y sus estudios siempre estuvieron orientados a lograrla de forma de que pareciera que el oyente se encontraba dentro del espacio de grabación y próximo a sus intérpretes.

  Los análisis del Sr. Linkwitz comenzaron a comienzos de los 70’s y finalmente se reflejaron en un paper de la AES llamado *“Active Crossover Networks for Noncoincident Drivers*” que fué publicado en 1976 y que marcó un punto de quiebre en la teoría de filtros para sistemas de audio. Ahora analizaremos el trabajo de Linkwitz para entender cuales fueron las consideraciones que tuvo y comprender el por que estos filtros se volvieron los únicos utilizados en los sistemas de audio.

*Análisis de las señales emitidas por los altavoces en un baffle*
  S. Linkwitz se dió al trabajo de analizar los efectos producidos por la radiación conjunta de dos o más altavoces ubicados sobre un mismo plano, tal como es la inmensa mayoría de los baffles o cajas acústicas, y a encontrar los efectos que se producían en tales montajes de altavoces.
  Para entender el concepto analizado, la Fig. 3 muestra esquemáticamente la disposición de dos altavoces en el panel frontal de un baffle.
​ *Figura 3:* Radiación de dos fuentes sonoras coplanares.
​  En este esquema, el punto *H* es la posición de emisión del tweeter, y el punto *L* es la posición de emisión del woofer o midwoofer. El punto *P0* es una posición de escucha en el eje de simetría del montaje de ambos altavoces, mientras que *P* es un punto de escucha cualquiera en el espacio.
  Sin embargo, y en honor a la realidad, el que dos altavoces estén ubicados en forma coplanar no garantiza que ambos puntos de emisión estén alineados en dicho plano tal como muestra la Fig. 3. De hecho, un midwoofer y un tweeter, ubicados en el mismo plano, no irradian sonido desde puntos coplanares, ya que la profundidad del cono (o domo) del tweeter y la del cono del woofer son completamente diferentes. Por este motivo, el esquema de la Fig. 3 debe ser modificado para adaptarse a esta nueva circunstancia. La Fig. 4 muestra el nuevo esquema resultante.
​ *Figura 4:* Radiación de dos fuentes separadas una distancia *d1* y con un offset *d2*.​ 
En este nuevo esquema puede apreciarse que la presencia del offset (d2) entre ambas fuentes provoca la inclinación del eje de simetría entre los altavoces, con respecto al anterior eje perpendicular al plano de la caja (*C-C*), que es donde se encuentra ubicado el punto de escucha real.

  De la Fig. 4 resulta claro que ambos altavoces contribuyen a la presión sonora en el punto *P1*, aunque _lo hacen de distinta forma ya que se encuentran a diferentes distancias de dicho punto_, de donde resulta que es necesario aplicar señales a las fuentes H y L de forma tal que la presión sonora en P1 sea independiente de la frecuencia.

  Para poder hacer el análisis, es mas simple comenzarlo por el punto *P0* que se encuentra a iguales distancias de cada altavoz. En este punto se suman las contribuciones de cada altavoz respetando sus funciones de transferencia, por lo que la señal en P0 resulta:
​  donde FH es la señal proveniente del tweeter y FL es la proveniente del woofer.
  Para lograr que P0 y P1 coincidan espacialmente, es necesario ubicar el tweeter a una distancia d2 detrás del plano del woofer, o bien, es preciso retardar la señal aplicada al tweeter un cierto tiempo de forma de lograr una demora igual al tiempo de tránsito de la señal sobre la distancia d2. Si se logra este efecto, la Fig. 4 se reduce a la Fig. 3 y el análisis es mas sencillo.

*La influencia de los filtros*
  Ahora bien, la señal F0 será mas o menos dependiente de la frecuencia en función del diseño del crossover (filtros) que generan a las componentes FH y FL. En función del tipo de estos filtros se podrá tener:
  1.      _F0 es independiente de la frecuencia en amplitud y en fase_: Este caso corresponde a la redes de filtro de “tensión constante”, un tipo de filtro especial presentado por Richard Small en 1971. La función de transferencia en el punto de P0 está dada por:
​  2.      _F0 es independiente de la frecuencia solo en amplitud, mientras que en fase presenta un desplazamiento que sí es función de la frecuencia_: Este tipo de comportamiento corresponde a las redes de filtro “pasa-todo” (_all-pass_), cuya respuesta es unitaria en régimen estacionario pero tienen un desplazamiento de fase que produce retardos en las señales que la atraviesan. En este caso se han utilizado filtros pasa-altos y pasa-bajos tipo Butterworth de 3º orden, y la función de transferencia conjunta en P0 es:
​  3.      _F0 depende de la frecuencia tanto en amplitud como en fase_: Esto corresponde a redes de filtrado donde se realiza un balance entre las redes pasa-todo y las de tensión constante. En ellas se prefiere ceder lo “plano” de la respuesta a cambio de minimizar las diferencias de fase producidas. En este caso se han empleado filtros pasa-altos y pasa-bajos tipo Butterworth de segundo orden, y la función de transferencia conjunta en P0 es:
​  Considerando la señal obtenida en el punto P0, resulta claro que la opción 1 es la óptima a considerar cuando se requiere filtrar las señales a aplicar a cada altavoz, ya que no introduce variaciones de fase o de amplitud en cada punto del eje de simetría de ambos altavoces.
  Sin embargo, es necesario ahora profundizar el análisis para aquellos puntos situados arbitrariamente en el espacio y no solo sobre el eje de simetría del montaje de altavoces, y para ello se analizarán los efectos de la emisión de los altavoces sobre el punto P de la Fig. 3. Para simplificar el estudio, se considerará que el punto P se encuentra muy alejado de los altavoces, de forma tal que los “rayos” que salen de H y de L hacia P son esencialmente paralelos (esto se denomina “análisis de campo lejano”). Con esto, la Fig. 3 se transforma en lo que muestra la  Fig. 5.
​ *Figura 5:* Ubicación de P en el campo lejano.​ 
En la Fig. 5 se puede apreciar que la diferencia de camino entre las señales H y L que llegan a P está dada por:
​  Esta diferencia de recorrido de las señales sonoras que llegan a P originan una diferencia de fase que es función de la frecuencia de dichas señales, y que está dada por:
​     donde *λ* es la longitud de onda correspondiente a cada frecuencia en particular. Si se considera que además de este desfasaje producido por la diferencia de camino, cada señal tiene un desfasaje propio producido por el filtro que la genera, entonces es posible calcular la variación total de fase del sistema como:
​     La mayor interacción entre los altavoces se producirá a la frecuencia de cruce del sistema, ya que es donde tienen mayor amplitud las señales aportadas por cada uno. En el espacio, ambas señales se sumarán cuando la variación total de fase sea un múltiplo entero par de 360º, mientras que se restarán cuando esta sea un múltiplo entero impar de 180º, conformando un _patrón de radiación_ característico.

  Si ahora se supone que la distancia entre los centros de los altavoces es igual a una longitud de onda a la frecuencia de corte (d1=* λ*), se tiene que:
​     Evaluando las variaciones de fase producidas por cada tipo de red de filtrado para los altavoces H y L, y aplicando la ecuación anterior, es posible construir la siguiente tabla, que muestra algunos resultados sorprendentes:

​ *Figura 6:* Características de desfasaje de las redes analizadas para d1=* λ* y para d2=0
​

Como puede observarse, la red de filtrado de “tensión constante” produce un patrón de radiación que tiene un pico de 6dB a la frecuencia de cruce, y a un ángulo de 20º por debajo del eje de simetría del montaje de los altavoces sobre el panel del baffle, anulando la señal emitida a un ángulo de 10º por encima del mismo eje. Claramente, este tipo de filtrado no es el adecuado para una aplicación de audio, ya que el camino de las señales de alta y baja frecuencia está ubicado sobre el eje de simetría, mientras que para frecuencias intermedias el patrón de radiación se inclina hacia abajo y se aumenta su amplitud en 6dB.
   La red “pasa-todo” utilizada en los ensayos resulta solo un poco mas apta para la aplicación en audio, ya que el pico es de 3dB y la inclinación del lóbulo de radiación es de 15º hacia abajo, ambos evaluados a la frecuencia de cruce.
   Por último, la red “de compromiso” utilizada  es mucho mejor que las anteriores, aunque no es perfecta. En este caso el lóbulo de radiación es montado en línea con el eje de simetría del montaje de los altavoces y es simétrico hacia arriba y abajo. Sin embargo, aún persiste un pico de 3dB a la frecuencia de cruce.
 
  Debe resultar claro que el uso de cualquiera de estas redes de filtrado para aplicaciones de audio produce la llamada “coloración” del espectro acústico reproducido, principalmente debido al movimiento del lóbulo de radiación con las variaciones de frecuencia. Esto hace que se modifique el campo reverberante del entorno, ya que ahora las sondas sonoras de diferente frecuencia “impactan” sobre lugares diferentes del entorno de escucha, y lo hacen con una amplitud diferente a la de la señal original.

  Debe verse que el ancho del patrón de radiación en este análisis se origina a raíz de la distancia d1 entre los altavoces, y que cualquier incremento de la misma producirá un mayor número de refuerzos y cancelaciones de las señales conjuntas, por lo que es evidente que d1 debe ser lo más pequeña posible de manera de lograr que d1 /* λ* sea menor que 1.

  De igual forma, _la inclinación en el patrón de radiación está controlada por la diferencia de fase de las señales aplicadas a los altavoces_, por lo que, de la ecuación 5:
​  Para evitar cualquier inclinación del patrón de radiación, esta diferencia debe ser 0 (cero) tal como en el ejemplo de la red “de compromiso” o en su defecto, ambos altavoces deben estar montados en forma coaxial, lo que generalmente no es posible.

*Condiciones para la red óptima de filtrado y su desarrollo*
  Del análisis anterior puede concluirse que las condiciones que debe cumplir una red de filtrado óptima para audio son:
  a)      La diferencia de fase entre las señales aplicadas a los altavoces debe ser 0 (cero) a la frecuencia de cruce para evitar la inclinación en el patrón de radiación del conjunto.
  b)      La amplitud de salida de las redes pasa-altos y pasa-bajos, a la frecuencia de cruce, debe ser 6dB mas pequeña que en condiciones estacionarias para que su suma sea la unidad y no se produzcan picos.
  c)      La diferencia de fase debe ser igual para todas las frecuencias, de forma tal de que se mantenga la simetría del patrón de radiación por encima y por debajo de la frecuencia de cruce. Esto significa que los filtros pasa-bajos y pasa-altos deben cambiar la fase al mismo ritmo que cambie la frecuencia, o lo que es lo mismo, _el retardo de grupo debe ser idéntico_ en ambos filtros.
  Las investigaciones de S. Linkwitz en estos puntos se vieron resueltas con la participación del Ing. Russ Riley, quien también trabajaba para Hewlett-Packard, ya que Riley dedujo que la solución a los tres requerimientos anteriores se lograba conectando dos filtros Butterworth idénticos en cascada. Esta solución fue verdaderamente genial, ya que no fué necesario elaborar una teoría que respaldara la nueva topología de filtros, sino que solo era necesario utilizar el antiguo conocimiento de los filtros Butterworth para poder solucionar el problema del filtrado en el campo del audio. La fig. 7 muestra las realizaciones prácticas de filtros pasa-bajos y pasa-altos de 2º y 4º orden que cumplen con los requerimientos anteriores y que en la actualidad se conocen como _Filtros Linkwitz-Riley_ en honor a sus diseñadores.

​ *Figura 7:*  Implementación de las redes de filtrado óptimas.​ *a)* de segundo orden. *b)* de cuarto orden.​ *Corrección del offset entre los puntos de emisión*
  Tal como se acordara al comienzo del análisis de la emisión de los altavoces, a lo largo de este desarrollo se ha supuesto que los puntos de emisión de ambos altavoces eran coplanares para simplificar el estudio. En la realidad, esta suposición no se cumple y _es necesario corregir este desplazamiento relativo entre puntos de emisión si se desea aprovechar los resultados logrados con los filtros Linkwitz-Riley, ya que de lo contrario se produce nuevamente la inclinación del patrón de radiación del conjunto de transductores_.

  Para ver efectivamente la necesidad de la corrección, se resolverá para un ejemplo práctico real: Si se supone que los altavoces de un sistema de dos vías son un midwoofer de 6” y un tweeter de 1” ubicados sobre el mismo panel del baffle, pero con una distancia d2=3cm entre sus centro de radiación, separados entre sí por una distancia d1=10cm y con una frecuencia de cruce de 2kHz, revisando la Fig. 4 podemos calcular el ángulo en el que se inclina el patrón de radiación a la frecuencia de cruce como:
*β = arctg(d2/d1) = 16.7º*​  Para lograr los excelentes resultados derivados de la nueva técnica de filtrado y evitar este patrón de radiación móvil con la frecuencia, es preciso alinear los centros acústicos de ambos altavoces. Para ello es posible realizar dos cosas:

  1.      Retrasar la posición del tweeter en 3cm respecto del plano de montaje, lo que si bien es factible, requiere un mayor trabajo de montaje e implica riesgos de difracción de las señales emitidas.
  2.      Retardar electrónicamente la señal que excita al tweeter, de forma tal de compensar esos 3cm de diferencia entre los centros de emisión. El tiempo necesario a retardar se puede calcular como (siendo c la velocidad del sonido en el aire):
*τ**g **= d2/c = 3cm . s / 34300 cm = 87 μ**s*​  La Fig. 8 muestra una red pasa-todo de primer orden que permite retardar eléctricamente la señal aplicada al tweeter, y dependiendo de la magnitud del retardo requerido será necesario conectar mas de una red en cascada para lograrlo.
​ *Figura 8:* a) Red pasa-todo de primer orden para retardo.​ b) Retardo de grupo conseguido.
​  En razón de que el retardo conseguido es independiente de la frecuencia cuando f0 es mucho mayor que la frecuencia de operación, se puede plantear el requerimiento de que *f0* sea muy superior a la frecuencia de cruce *fc*, con lo que se logra (para *f0 *≥ 3* fc*):
​  Y considerando esta restricción, tenemos que tg ≤ 1 / (10 * 3kHz) o bien *tg ≤ 33* *μs*. Fácilmente puede calcularse que serán necesarias mas de dos redes activas de retraso para lograr los 87 µs requeridos. Si se elige utilizar tres redes de retraso, se obtiene que cada una de ellas debe retardar la señal en 87 µs / 3 = 29 µs, lo que es consistente con la restricción planteada anteriormente y resulta simple obtener el valor de *f0* necesario para calcular los componentes de la red de retardo, utilizando para ello la ecuación:
*f0 = 1 / (2 π R C )*​ 
*Conclusiones y Comentarios*
  Luego de este análisis puede observarse que los filtros Linkwitz-Riley junto a las redes de retardo permiten eliminar por completo los efectos derivados de las técnicas de filtrado convencionales en sistema multi-amplificados. Esto redunda en lóbulos de radiación estables que reducen drásticamente el “coloreo” acústico de las señales radiadas por los sistemas de parlantes.
  La implementación y ajuste de un sistema de esta naturaleza no es algo particularmente simple, principalmente por la relativamente grande cantidad de amplificadores necesarios, y por este motivo se han ideado algunas alternativas de corrección de estos efectos, que – en alguna medida – permiten lograr resultados similares, pero todavía muy distantes de la performance obtenida por medios puramente electrónicos tales como los descriptos.

  Uno de estos mecanismos de corrección consiste en colocar los woofers inclinados hacia arriba en un ángulo similar al de inclinación del lóbulo, en un intento de mejorar el patrón de radiación del conjunto de parlantes. La siguiente figura muestra el diseño de una marca muy reconocida:
​ *Figura 9: *Baffles con el woofer inclinado.​ 
Resulta bastante evidente la complejidad del diseño, pero esto, en conjunción con el diseño de los filtros correspondientes, permite aproximar (en una cantidad desconocida) la respuesta del conjunto a la obtenida por medio de los filtros Linkwitz-Riley. El costo de estos sistemas excede, o al menos iguala, al de un sistema con montaje convencional dotado de varios amplificadores y filtros correctores, pero permiten utilizar el único amplificador disponible y minimizan la cantidad de cables tendido (lo que difícilmente constituya una ventaja si se desea la máxima calidad sonora posible).

  Otra técnica muy utilizada consiste en diseñar el sistema de filtrado pasivo de forma tal que su respuesta final sea la misma o muy similar a los filtros Linkwitz-Riley, lo que requiere de un proceso de optimización llevado a cabo por computadoras y una cuidadosa elección de las frecuencias de cruce. Los resultados obtenidos son relativamente buenos, pero están circunscriptos a una octava alrededor de la frecuencia de cruce y no incluyen la corrección de offset, por lo que el lóbulo continúa desviándose respecto del eje de simetría de los parlantes. A esto hay que agregarle que el orden de los filtros obtenidos nunca es el cuarto, por las dificultades para ajustar los componentes pasivos y la influencia de la impedancia del propio parlante, con lo que la interacción entre los parlantes no resulta minimizada como en el caso activo y los problemas subsisten, aunque atenuados en alguna medida.

  Por último, otra técnica bastante publicitada por algunos fabricantes es la de altavoces _coaxiales_, que básicamente consisten en dos altavoces, “uno dentro del otro” y alineados sobre el mismo eje, tal como muestra la figura 10:

​ *Figura 10: *Altavoces coaxiales.
​  Con estos altavoces no existe la diferencia de distancia entre el centro de radiación de ambas partes, y en tanto estén temporalmente alineados, no se producen los efectos que los filtros Linkwitz-Riley corrigen. La principal desventaja de estos altavoces es que el mismo fabricante produce los drivers para graves y agudos, y dado que están íntimamente unidos, resulta imposible seleccionar el mejor altavoz para agudos y el mejor para graves.


*Referencias*
  1.      “Active Crossover Networks for Noncoincident Drivers”, S. Linkwitz, Journal of the Audio Engineering Society, Vol. 24 No. 1, January/February 1976.
  2.      “A Three-Enclosure Loudspeaker System with Active Delay and Crossover”, S. Linkwitz, Wireless World, 1978.


----------



## diegomj1973

Excelente aporte en español Eduardo!

En la práctica: ¿Dónde exactamente queda definido el centro o punto de emisión en un parlante, es decir, la ubicación geométrica dentro de su estructura?

¿Hay estudios concretos efectuados por L-R para implementar en tres o más vías?

Un abrazo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Excelente aporte en español Eduardo!


Gracias Diego!



diegomj1973 dijo:


> En la práctica: ¿Dónde exactamente queda definido el centro o punto de emisión en un parlante, es decir, la ubicación geométrica dentro de su estructura?


Es medio difícil decirlo *exactamente*, pero como primera aproximación puede considerarse el punto mas exterior del domo de un tweeter o el punto mas interno del cono de un parlante como centro de emisión. Digo aproximación, por que en realidad el sonido no nace ahí sino en toda el área periférica a esos puntos, así que lo mejor es medirlo. Hay un *tema de diseño de un baffle* donde AntonioAA explica como medirlo usando la respuesta impulsiva con el ARTA y un micrófono, y esa es la mejor manera de conseguir el valor "exacto".



diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Hay estudios concretos efectuados por L-R para implementar en tres o más vías?


Es que el análisis es en un dos vías para simplificar el estudio, pero si vos ponés filtros pasabanda LR (pasabajo+pasaaltos) podés extender la cantidad de vías a las que necesites. En eso no hay limitación....


----------



## juanfilas

Como siempre EXCELENTÍSIMO!

Creo que despeja muy bien las dudas básicas sobre los filtros LR y esta perfectamente redactado (de que otra forma iba a ser si viene del profe...)

Lo que me queda la duda es si dejarlo acá o en  elementos de salida, ya que si bien, es electrónica de pequeña señal, el fundamento es 100% acústico...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> Como siempre EXCELENTÍSIMO!
> Creo que despeja muy bien las dudas básicas sobre los filtros LR y esta perfectamente redactado (de que otra forma iba a ser si viene del profe...)


Gracias Juan por tu apoyo cuando lo escribí!



juanfilas dijo:


> Lo que me queda la duda es si dejarlo acá o en  elementos de salida, ya que si bien, es electrónica de pequeña señal, el fundamento es 100% acústico...


Sabés que yo pensaba lo mismo.. pero lo puse acá por que todos los temas sobre filtros activos LR estaban en este subforo... pero es tal cual lo decís: el fundamento es 100% acústico...


----------



## AntonioAA

Como siempre IMPRESIONANTE lo suyo , Profe!!!
Aunque uno lo supiera , la exposición es brillante, se notan los pergaminos de la Uni.


----------



## marabito

Dr. zoidberg ,  aprecio siempre un articulo publicado por ust. Esta vez tuve un problemita a ver si me da una mano,  todos los esquemas salen muy chiquitos y al ampliarlos se desenfocan , y se tornan ilegibles , sera un problema de mi vieja compu?  (aclaro que soy principiante en la materia) asi que me disculpo de antemano si la pregunta es tonta.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Abro los adjuntos en una nueva página y se ven perfectos ( puntero sobre el archivo , botón derecho --> "abrir en una nueva página" u "open in a new page")


----------



## marabito

Muchas gracias por responder,


----------

